# Dubia roaches ..



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

.. i know my local pet shop dont sell them and i know more pet shops but i been reading alot of things on google and i wanted to try and breed them i got a large plastic tank that my adult locust was in untill i didnt want to breed them and fed them all to my BD and i was thinking about DR coz alot of BD loves them. could any one give me tips and show me your set-ups please i got a heat mat under my one tank for my cricket eggs but i think its too hot lol
any help with the DR please


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

This might help, about to do the same so did a bit of research :

Blaptica dubia colony setup - Arachnoboards


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone know why pet shops don't sell them? They seem to be popular and beardies love them? Isn't there a market here?


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

spendleb said:


> Anyone know why pet shops don't sell them? They seem to be popular and beardies love them? Isn't there a market here?


I would suspect that if everyone started breeding roaches, it would affect their sales of crix and locusts. Roaches are very easy to keep and breed. They are a lot less hassle than crix. Selling roaches would be a once off thing where as, not many ppl fancy breeding crix, so it is an onging trade.

Might be wrong though,

Duzzie


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

grrr my dad sed he dont want no Roaches in the house lol so i gues ill be breeding my crickets more lol


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Roaches are much better than crix. Dubia are a non-infesting, non-pest species. They would not survive long in the UK environment. Breeding crix creates a lot more smell and noise than roaches. I have over 100 breeders in a tub and there is no smell of them, you couldn't say the same for crix. 

Roaches need to be above 26 degrees C to breed. I have never heard of an infestation of Dubia Roaches. Anyone else heard of one???. Ppl have a fear of roaches, but it is a fact that only a very small number of roach species are pest species. My facts may be slightly out but there are over 2000 species of roach with only something like 10 or 20 of those being pest species.

Give me roaches over crix any day.

Duzzie


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont like any of them but im doing it for my lizards lol 
im not sure where to get them from and i only want some cheap ones to start off lol i could do it but my sister is in the room and she hates all bugs so them she will hate them lol do u know where i can buy cheap ones from online thanks


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Dubia Roaches - my favourite!!!*

I have only just set up my Dubia Roaches and they seem to be doing okay. The following thread may be useful:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/43294-roaches.html

Rickeezee has been helpful and supplied me with my initial roaches. He can be found on this forum.

I made a "roach hotel" as suggested on the Arachnoboards forum and the Roaches love it.: victory:










Roy:grin1:


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Roysy said:


> I have only just set up my Dubia Roaches and they seem to be doing okay. The following thread may be useful:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/43294-roaches.html
> 
> ...


Roy, did you just buy the tiles and bolts from a DIY store, were they pretty cheap? Should get my kit from Rick next week and want to make it as successful as possible as Harry loves the roaches!


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Got them all from B&Q. Cork tiles were actually a sale item so got them very cheap.:grin1:


----------

